# FET Query - Defrost How many



## ayrshirelady (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello,

We are hoping to use our frozen embryos in June. We were luck to get 5 grade 1 embryos that could be frozen after our lst ICSI cycle. My clinic is happy to defrost three and then if that fails defrost two. I was concerned about defrosting all 5 a this is our last NHS shot.

What are your feelings on FET with 5 embryos? What is the best plan ? Defrost all at one time. Defrost a few at a time? I am starting acupuncture. Is there anything else I can be doing?

Ayrshire Lady


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

ayrshirelady said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are hoping to use our frozen embryos in June. We were luck to get 5 grade 1 embryos that could be frozen after our lst ICSI cycle. My clinic is happy to defrost three and then if that fails defrost two. I was concerned about defrosting all 5 a this is our last NHS shot.
> 
> ...


Hello,

What stage were your embyros frozen? And are you eligible for three embryos to go back ( were you over 40 when the embryos were made).


----------

